# Irish Logic



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=EC_MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 12pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: #003300; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">So Paddy asks Murphy: "Why do scuba divers always fall backwards off their boats?"

To which Murphy replies, "Well, if they fell forward they'd still be in theboat!"<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">


----------



## toeggy (Sep 29, 2009)

I Like It ! :boo


----------

